# World ending may 21?



## ahorrig (Mar 4, 2011)

Apparently 6pm may 21 the rapture will happen and cause a zombie apocalypse, according to some including 7 news. 

....


Does anyone really believe this could happen, because i sure dont.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I will stick to believing 2012. This is to early to debate something that is expected to happen tomorrow.


----------



## Rugal 3:16 (Dec 6, 2004)

Each Generation has their own theories of Apocalypse..

Meh I don't even Buy 2012.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

:lmao

Yeah OK, bye guys, see you around. I don't believe in end of the world prophecies.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah, can't happen. I already have plans for Saturday night and Sunday.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

As long as I can still go and see hangover 2 next wednesday I should be fine.


----------



## ahorrig (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, if the world doesnt end tomorrow or in 2012, it can end in 2014. Or 2015. Or 2017. Or 2018. 
I would prefer to believing the sun will blow up in 2 billion years, and we will either be extinct or have a plan. Some prophets have no logic at all.


----------



## ADAMRKO (Dec 7, 2006)

If i don`t get to see the hangover 2 Ima be a very pissed off dead guy seeking revenge haha


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh yeah and where in the world at 6pm is it going to be, I don't want it to be midnight tomorrow and all of a sudden zombies start trying to eat my brains because it's 6pm in Austrailia or some shit like that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Myers said:


> Oh yeah and where in the world at 6pm is it going to be, I don't want it to be midnight tomorrow and all of a sudden zombies start trying to eat my brains because it's 6pm in Austrailia or some shit like that.


that's ok, "austrailia" doesn't exist anyways.

you're a moron if you believe this or 2012.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes it will and i want my last days to spend here, with all my iwebzs friends


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The fact that anyone believes this or 2012 sadly isn't shocking to me anymore. You have to be seriously stupid to believe the world is going to end on either of these dates.


----------



## SES Soldier (May 25, 2010)

Nobody can predict natural disasters weeks/months before they happen.

It is entirely possible that an earthquake could happen on that day and time, there have been several earthquakes the past few months including one yesterday in Istanbul registering 6.0. Doesn't mean it's the end of the world, it just means we have tectonic plates...


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

SES Soldier said:


> Nobody can predict natural disasters weeks/months before they happen.
> 
> It is entirely possible that an earthquake could happen on that day and time, there have been several earthquakes the past few months including one yesterday in Istanbul registering 6.0. Doesn't mean it's the end of the world, it just means we have tectonic plates...


So what are you saying? Not that I believe the world is going to end but 2012 is all about the predicted drastic weather change. Be it from a collision with Nibiru or the predicted solar flare storm we're scheduled to have around 2013 or some other irregular occurence. Whereas May 21'st is yet another bible prediction.

The bible, where one womans affair got a bit out of hand.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I originally thought 2012 would be when women enslave the earth. I then realised that was a silly, stupid, and asinine theory that I should have completely re-thought.



I now know the truth that Kate Middleton will enslave the earth.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Walls said:


> The fact that anyone believes this or 2012 sadly isn't shocking to me anymore. You have to be seriously stupid to believe the world is going to end on either of these dates.


Your boy Joe Rogan believes something will happen in 2012.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry, but I plan on seeing Odd Future twice (making it 3 times this year) in July. Plus...I got stuff to be doing next week.

Good luck with your world ending though. I'll live mine happily.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Cool story bro,


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

There is a 99.9% chance nothing is going to happen.

However, if the world does end tommorrow then it ends....there is nothing that we can do about it. I've accepted and am ok with that.

Are we going to all get wiped out one day? Probaly, it happened with the Dinosaurs it will probaly happen with humans as well at some point. It may happen 2morrow, it may happen in 2012, it may happen in millions of years. We won't know until it happens and it likely won't happen during our life time anyways.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Zombie apocalypse? Fuck yeah!!! I've been playing Dead Rising 2 recently, so I'm prepared. Just gotta stock up on zombrex.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

DR JUPES said:


> Your boy Joe Rogan believes something will happen in 2012.


Yes but not the end of the world. He believes it will be some sort of technological breakthrough.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nothing's going to happen. This May 21'st nonsense is a theory that was just made up by some retarded Christians who clearly know nothing about the book they base their entire world view on, because said book specifically states that no one (including supernatural beings, much less humans) but God himself knows when the end is. As a believer myself, I look forward to laughing at them on May 22'nd after seeing what kind of backpeddling they do.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

Sue Harold Camping on this one, he is giving us some beliefs, that the world would end tom. He was kicked out by the church because of his beliefs about "WE CAN KNOW" the know of the world. 

Well, i believe no one knows, and we might not have the Judgment Day tom. But, we experience it from time-to-time, especially to the people who died, they are now judged by God. 

God bless. and I'll still watch at Over the Limit this Sunday.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

AnacondaVise said:


> Zombie apocalypse? Fuck yeah!!! I've been playing Dead Rising 2 recently, so I'm prepared. Just gotta stock up on zombrex.


HaHaHa I'm gonna use a bicycle and wear a fancy getup and possibly find a swordfish.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Nothing's going to happen. This May 21'st nonsense is a theory that was just made up by some retarded Christians who clearly know nothing about the book they base their entire world view on, *because said book specifically states that no one (including supernatural beings, much less humans) but God himself knows when the end is. As a believer myself, I look forward to laughing at them on May 22'nd* after seeing what kind of backpeddling they do.


As a believer you sure do have a lot you should laugh at.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Nothing's going to happen. This May 21'st nonsense is a theory that was just made up by some retarded Christians who clearly know nothing about the book they base their entire world view on, because said book specifically states that no one (including supernatural beings, much less humans) but God himself knows when the end is. As a believer myself, I look forward to laughing at them on May 22'nd after seeing what kind of backpeddling they do.


why the apostrophe between the 2 and nd?


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

It wont end tomorrow. The guy who is in his last days just wanted to get famous and picked a date and stupid people believe him. But you can find out tonight(early tomorrow) if it does though. He said that there will be earthquakes(a giant one) at 6pm every time zone on Sat the 21st. Well, New Zealand, or Chatham Island is the first to get to that time zone. Right now it is 4:30AM in New Zeland so probably around Midnight or 1AM CT time, if they didn't have a earthquake, then nothing happens, simple as that. So I will probably stay up until New Zealand reaches 6PM which would be midnight or 1 for me, then I will go online and turn on CNN or something to see if there are any news about it.


----------



## i$e (Dec 5, 2006)

lol @ religion


----------



## SES Soldier (May 25, 2010)

Wonderwall123 said:


> So what are you saying?


I'm saying that it's possible a natural disaster could happen, *but not because someone predicted it*... because they happen often. As I said there was a 6.0 earthquake in Istanbul yesterday, doesn't mean it's "doomsday" or linked to tomorrows prediction.

Trust me I think these people are just as loony as everybody else who thinks this is nonsense.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Feb 19, 2004)

wat I thought this shit was happening in December of 2012? Is the world ending in December too?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This old fucking crow has already changed the time and date.
It's happening at 11 pm tonight, not tomorrow.

http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2011/05/the-rapture-is-not-saturday-its-tonight/239177/


----------



## sarnus (Mar 15, 2008)

> Camping, head of the 140-station Christian radio network Family Stations, says true believers will progress to the afterlife while those left behind will perish at some point in the chaos of the next couple of months as the world is destroyed.
> 
> All non-believers are due to be dead by October 21 - and there is no doubt in his mind.


Hmmmm, if we are going to die maybe I should go do a few things first...

Even Homer Simpson belives it!!!


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd rather the world end than see the Vancouver Canucks win the Stanley Cup.

Of course, I don't believe any of this stuff at all. Same with the 2012 stuff, I don't believe it.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I look at it like this for anyone that is worred about tomorrow which around here, I dont see anybody I know worried, I would believe the 2012 stuff more than this guy.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

having seen the formula for this, i am disappointed.

there will be no rapture. yet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> In his relentless study of the Bible, 89-year-old Oakland-based Harold Camping has seen the signs.


he must be the funnest guy ever.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Anyone who believes this or the 2012 stuff is an idiot tbf.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

People are stupid as shit if they think the world's going to spontaneously end anytime soon. The sun burning out and dying is about the only indirect way the world could end but that's not going to happen for a few billion years. Anyone who lends even a shred of credibility to conspiracy theories is stupid and uninformed.

Then again we're talking a country who most of the people believe the earth is only 6,000 years old and was created in 7 days by magic.. so yeah, big surprise these end of the world conspiracies are getting traction in America.

How about this.. if you honestly think the world will end this month or in 2012, or any time in the foreseeable future, give me all of your money and possessions, since you won't need them afterwards anyway, ok? Sound good? No? Oh, maybe that's because in your heart of heart you know damn well there's no truth to any of this bullshit.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

One of my friends who is in a different state called and said that the stupid people are still preaching and he asked them for their cars or money and of course, would not give anything to him. The weird thing is, if they think the world is ending tomorrow, then why on earth are they still on the streets instead of you know, spending time with their family? Stupid wackos.


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

This man is deluded, everyone knows the world will end on June the 10th...

Kudos to anyone who knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Annihilus said:


> People are stupid as shit if they think the world's going to spontaneously end anytime soon. The sun burning out and dying is about the only indirect way the world could end but that's not going to happen for a few billion years. Anyone who lends even a shred of credibility to conspiracy theories is stupid and uninformed.


gamma ray, meteor etc.

Its very unlikely, though


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Apparently a "Global Earthquake" is what kicks it off,and then the world ends in October. Yeah i don't believe it honestly.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

Ha.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

To be fair, if the world was to end. A Zombie apocalypse is the way I'd want it to happen.

That's fucking epic.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

so this old guy can predict the exact date and time of a massive earthquake, but a elite team of scientists can only say that a big one will happen in a long time

yeah right :no:


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Renegade™;9735090 said:


> Anyone who believes this or the 2012 stuff is an idiot tbf.


Uhhh....

:side:


----------



## biro (Mar 25, 2011)

I got exams..could they delay them to watch the end of the world?


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

6pm on the 21st...where exactly, since there are so many time differences in the world how can someone put a deadline on a rapture if it's a differnt time on the otehr side of the world...or did this old guy actually give a exact location aswell?


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

Equimanthorn said:


> This man is deluded, everyone knows the world will end on June the 10th...
> 
> Kudos to anyone who knows what I'm talking about.


Not unless Christian wins the world title on June 9th...:lmao


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Chip said:


> To be fair, if the world was to end. A Zombie apocalypse is the way I'd want it to happen.
> 
> That's fucking epic.


THIS! :agree:


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Zombie apocalypse, time to find weapons, *dream come true!*


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

Pretty sure this guy originally said the rapture was in 1994.

Guess he books differently than the WWE. They usually just wait a couple months and hope we forget. Vince should hire him.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Nobody knows the exact time and date (it's in the bible) so this whole prophecy is bogus.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

There's no such thing as an apocalypse. If anyone destroys the Earth as we know it, it will be humans.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

biro said:


> I got exams..could they delay them to watch the end of the world?


EL OH EL


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

i$e said:


> lol @ religion


Indeed. 

The world won't end tomorrow, and it won't end in 2012.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I heard that the rapture already started, with Randy Savage.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It's happening in Austraila as we speak.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

~TKOK~ said:


> It's happening in Austraila as we speak.


None of the Aussies on here are going to heaven. Let's face it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone else seen that episode of American Dad when the rapture takes place? Only one guy gets raptured from vegas, id imagine a similar situation in Australia.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

How many hours until 6.00pm happens first?


edit:

Just heard someone scream outside


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

CC91 said:


> How many hours until 6.00pm happens first?
> 
> 
> edit:
> ...


It haz begin.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I was thinking about that American Dad episode today, lol. My niece was scared to watch that episode and she watched halfed and stopped. I asked her today if she wanted to watch it and she said no, lol.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL at The Rapture


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

Did you know that there was an earthquake in South Sandwich Islands? 

I don't know SSI, but, I'm sure it is not part of the rapture. . Camping predicted, May 21,2011, 6pm, and it is still May 20,2011 there and in some areas.

Wait, I'll still watch Over the Limit, may we stop this one first and make John Cena I QUIT. :lmao I believe it will not happen. it's now 2 pm in NZ.


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

it 7 am here


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

It's saturday in Australia. I guess the end of the world has to respect time zones.


----------



## megadude (Jan 3, 2006)

Zombie Apocalypse....YES!

I hope it's the slow ones, not them fast ass 28 days later zombies.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

It's 2pm in NZ right now, and I'm sure they are experiencing nothing.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah, what the guy above me said. Although the stupid guy did say that it would be 6 in every time zone, so a few more hours until nothing, but if you go on yahooanswers and type in may 21 2011, you get some funny and crazy people on there.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

A Global earthquake at 11pm huh? It's 10:33pm and i will keep you guys posted.

Man, I would hate to be a Christian Sunday morning.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

Camping said, it will happen 11pm, on May 20, standard time.

And it's now May 21 on our time. What's the sense of the 11pm?


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Just sayin its not all christians that think this I beleive no one knows when the world will end. No one. If even angels dont know how does this guy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TH1 said:


> Man, I would hate to be a Christian Sunday morning.


*Why?  Surely you don't think this is what Christians believe... That would be naive and ignorant to assume such a thing.*


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Lady Croft said:


> *Why?  Surely you don't think this is what Christians believe... That would be naive and ignorant to assume such a thing.*


No, of course not. But lets face it, for this ONE man's outrageous believe the WHOLE religion is going to take the fall for it. It's going to damage their name and reputation.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

See you all May 22nd. And in 2013 as well.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TH1 said:


> No, of course not. But lets face it, for this ONE man's outrageous believe the WHOLE religion is going to take the fall for it. It's going to damage their name and reputation.


*

I doubt it. The only person's reputation it will hurt is his own and the followers he has preaching this nonsense.. It really has nothing to do with Christianity. Most of my family are Christians and they haven't even heard of this ludicrous prediction. *


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Lady Croft said:


> *
> 
> I doubt it. The only person's reputation it will hurt is his own and the followers he has preaching this nonsense.. It really has nothing to do with Christianity. Most of my family are Christians and they haven't even heard of this ludicrous prediction. *


Well here in NYC is a different story. It's been discussed in class daily for a month, and i see people supporting "I will survive May 21st 2011" shirts. 

and btw just curious, Are you Christian? Or did you branch away from your family's beliefs?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nearly 1pm on may 21st here. i set up a bunch of outward facing treadmills all around my house for when the zombies come. i'm all good.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

OH MY GOD IM DEAD.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TH1 said:


> Well here in NYC is a different story. It's been discussed in class daily for a month, and i see people supporting "I will survive May 21st 2011" shirts.
> 
> and btw just curious, Are you Christian? Or did you branch away from your family's beliefs?


*Nah, I'm not religious at all. It's nor for me. I don't begrudge them their beliefs though.

I see this like the whole Heaven's Gate thing from the 90's. That didn't make Christians look any worse than before all of that happened. It just made those idiots shine like the idiots they were. 

I don't know if those idiots were Christians though  ... but I don't see how this will hurt Christianity as a whole in any way, shape or form.
*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kiz said:


> OH MY GOD IM DEAD.


Well, at least something good came out of this ordeal :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

WC said:


> Well, at least something good came out of this ordeal :lmao


BAN


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm scurred fellas.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WC said:


> Well, at least something good came out of this ordeal :lmao


motherfucker i will destroy you.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

WC said:


> Well, at least something good came out of this ordeal :lmao


BOOM ROASTED


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

15 minutes away till 6PM in The Line Islands! That's when the first quake is suppose to hit!


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

So 3 more minutes now?


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

Hey, 2 minutes in the Line Islands. Let's see if this one would work.

-- edit: uh-oh, it's 6pm in kiribati. be ready.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

RickRoll'd said:


> Hey, 2 minutes in the Line Islands. Let's see if this one would work.
> 
> -- edit: uh-oh, it's 6pm in kiribati. be ready.


Your user name justifies this whole thread.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

They were talking about the guy that predicted this on the news right now. They said that he predicted the second comming in 1994 and was wrong lol.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

Nothing?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

But...wait, it's 6:08pm in the line island, and yet there is no sign of the end?

DUMB.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

Wait, it's 6:10pm now on Kiribati, Christmas Island and the Line Island. 

oh, camping.:no:


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

lol he failed in 1994 too? Dude is a genius.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I'd love to be a fly on the wall in the nutjob churches when 6:01pm comes.



KYSeahawks said:


> Just sayin its not all christians that think this I beleive no one knows when the world will end. No one. If even angels dont know how does this guy.


If angels, with their PhDs in the natural sciences, don't know...


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

Stellar, yeah. He failed, and he said, he made an error, a MATHEMATICAL ERROR and he said God delayed it. :no: Tssk.

6:15pm in Kiribati, etc.


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

Did he just say that now where are you watching this


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

6:30 in Kiribati, The line islands part.

Up next, Phoenix Islands in Kiribati and Tonga (7:00pm, Kiribati time)
After that, it would be New Zealand, Russia, Marshall Islands, Gilbert Islands in Kiribati, Wake Island.  (8opm kiribati time)

let's see.


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

Exciting. Can't wait to see how England reacts.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

And I'm looking to the familyradio website, it was down.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

So I am guessing it is almost 7 now on Line Island? You should really see Yahoo Answers, people freaking the hell out, I told them it is 7 in some places and they dont believe me.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

RandyOrton24, Indeed it's 7 in Kiritimati, some parts of Kiribati, including Line and Christmas Islands, and they are not yet experiencing the "predicted" earthquake of The Boy Genius, Harold Camping. :no: Up next, Kiribati again, but it will be on the Phoenix Island and Tonga. 

And after that, will be the New Zealand.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

Well, I can't wait to hear what he have to say Sunday then. I say let him announce what went wrong live on TV with a call in allowed. That would be great.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Calm down people... I'm sure he meant May 21st 2012...*


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

That is probably what he will say. I did hear that two people a married couple is predicting that it will happen in May of 2012 because "They went into the future and saw it happen". I heard that a few days ago. So I guess we are doing this again next year.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

I'm sure he'll say these things.

"I had an error on solving the code, a mathematical error, it would be now moved on this specific date."
or
"God delayed it." :no:

6:15pm in Phoenix Islands, Tonga.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Lady Croft said:


> *Calm down people... I'm sure he meant May 21st 2012...*


It's either that or August 29, 2019.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

Does anyone know when this guy predicted it? I was looking and I found some from 4 years ago talking about the date? Just wondering how long this guy been thinking of this.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

RandyOrton24, bro, he's thinking about this one, since he was kicked out because he was saying and teaching his own words to the people, he is a great preacher then, but, he started to believe that we can know the end, i think it might be a scam for us, especially he has a radio show.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

What scares me the most about him is not him or his theory, it is the people that actually believed him. Did you see some of those people. I guess that is what a cult leader does though.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

hey sweet, hell has the internet ... their connection is smokin fast


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

bboy is here. Yup, I'm in hell alright.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

randyorton24 said:


> What scares me the most about him is not him or his theory, it is the people that actually believed him. Did you see some of those people. I guess that is what a cult leader does though.


Yeah, almost a lot of these people who believed in Camping, broke up with their families, because of their faith in Camping, they gave their money and cash to Camping, and said that they would spend the "last days" of their lives, spreading the "word" of Camping. Stating, that Judgment Day is near, and May 21, 2011 is the start. And, Harold earned almost 80 million dollars just for this one.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I known the guy is old and everything, there surely have to be a law for scaring the public or scamming them out of their money. But it was his followers that was stupid enough to tear apart their family and give that looney toon their money. Although if any of them have small kids is really the ones that I feel sorry for.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

LOL, bro, I'm very sad with the people who believed with this "prophet". 

I'm sure he is now thinking of his speech tom in the media, on what he would say to the media about why the "May 21 prediction" didn't happen. :no:


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)




----------



## BIFR (Apr 13, 2005)

Its 5PM in Australia. Still Awaiting this so called END!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

randyorton24 said:


> What scares me the most about him is not him or his theory, it is the people that actually believed him. Did you see some of those people. I guess that is what a cult leader does though.


*Carnies and rubes.... motherfucker is laughing all the way to the bank.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

randyorton24 said:


> What scares me the most about him is not him or his theory, it is the people that actually believed him. Did you see some of those people. I guess that is what a cult leader does though.


Jim Jones was a lot scarier.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

ADAMRKO said:


> If i don`t get to see the hangover 2 Ima be a very pissed off dead guy seeking revenge haha


This :lmao


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

I'm still sad about the people who sacrificed their moneys and things to Camping, giving all of these things to that man, which makes him rich. 

I think he is counting now the money he earns on this one.

Checklist:
[X] Christmas Island, Line Island (nothing happened; 9:05pm there)
[X] Tongo and the Phoenix Island (8:05pm there)
[X] New Zealand (it's done, nothing happened, 7:05pm)

Up next:
New Caledonia, Solomon Islands, Micronesia, Vanuatu (gmt +11)
Australia, Guam, Papea New Guinea, Marianas Island (gmt +10)
Japan, Korea (north and south), Indonesia, East Timor and Palau (gmt +9)
Western Australia, Philippines, Malaysia, China, Hongkong, Brunei, etc. (gmt +8)

3 down, 24 to go. Let's see what will camping say. :lmao


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Chalk one up for reality.


----------



## BIFR (Apr 13, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Jim Jones was a lot scarier.


There could be MASS suicide if it doesn't happen. Thats what concerns me.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

There will probably be mass hysteria, chaos, confusion, and suicide on December 21st, 2012. I'm only worried about that day because of the aforementioned. It's inevitable that people _will_ do stupid things on that day, not only to themselves but to others. It doesn't help when the media and whole TV Channels (looking at you, History Channel) just perpetuate it further, causing even more panic.

I hope the amount of believers in that bullshit are minute in comparison to the amount of coverage it has received, otherwise people will just create their own 2012s.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

WCW Rules said:


> There will probably be mass hysteria, chaos, confusion, and suicide on December 21st, 2012. I'm only worried about that day because of the aforementioned. It's inevitable that people _will_ do stupid things on that day, not only to themselves but to others. It doesn't help when the media and whole TV Channels (looking at you, History Channel) just perpetuate it further, causing even more panic.


THIS.

Media is giving more exaggeration to it, so, many people would be scared, giving some overrated musical effects that will let your heart pump until you die. It's scary and i'm afraid that these people believed on this "end-of-the-world" prophecies, even though it's not.

:no:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

half an hour till it's 6 pm aest here.

getting my shotgun ready.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Isn't there supposed to be a Asteroid headed our way in 2030? I'm way more scared of that than this.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

~TKOK~ said:


> Isn't there supposed to be a Asteroid headed our way in 2030? I'm way more scared of that than this.


No worries we got Bruce willis and Morgan Freeman.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WC said:


> No worries we got Bruce willis and Morgan Freeman.


Can't forget Ben Affleck. 















Actually yeah you can forget Ben Affleck.


----------



## kazukek (Mar 31, 2008)

~TKOK~ said:


> Isn't there supposed to be a Asteroid headed our way in 2030? I'm way more scared of that than this.


Yes, Apophis it suppose to come close to earth in 2036. Although they have calculated the trajectory and it has a 1 and 250,000 chance of hitting the earth. Even if it does hit the earth its going to hit off the coast of California and only cause coastal damage.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

randyorton24 said:


> What scares me the most about him is not him or his theory, it is the people that actually believed him. Did you see some of those people. I guess that is what a cult leader does though.


Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity, and I'm not sure about the former.
- _Einstein_


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Dud.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

kazukek said:


> Yes, Apophis it suppose to come close to earth in 2036. Although they have calculated the trajectory and it has a 1 and 250,000 chance of hitting the earth. Even if it does hit the earth its going to hit off the coast of California and only cause coastal damage.


Why the hell does California always seemed to be getting the worse of it in these things? First we have people predicting huge earthqaukes every year, then I heard they predicted for it to be hit by some superstorm, and now a asteroid? the hell man.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WC said:


> No worries we got Bruce willis and Morgan Freeman.


if morgan freeman makes 2030 he's gonna live forever.


----------



## BIFR (Apr 13, 2005)

You Son Of A Bitch. It's 7PM and nothing ARHAHAHAHAHA XD


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is how stupid the 2012'ers are gonna look. I can't wait.*


----------



## kazukek (Mar 31, 2008)

Has the Camping people said anything publicly yet? Or is he assuming it doesn't matter until it starts hitting 6pm in America?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I heard that the 2012 date was messed up and it's actually farther in the future.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

BIFR said:


> There could be MASS suicide if it doesn't happen. Thats what concerns me.


True and good point.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

It's 8pm in NZ, 7pm in micronesia, 6pm in queensland. 

WHAT IS UP, CAMPING? :no:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I love the deathwatch going on in this thread. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hybird (Nov 5, 2006)

~TKOK~ said:


> Why the hell does California always seemed to be getting the worse of it in these things? First we have people predicting huge earthqaukes every year, then I heard they predicted for it to be hit by some superstorm, and now a asteroid? the hell man.


The guy who predicted May 21 to be the Rapture (doubt it) is right here in the Bay Area too.

We Californians just love to say we're royally fscked, so we can continue to wet ourselves all year long.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

At this point, being a Californian, I'm just worried that an earthquake will happen here and I will have a heart attack thinking it is the end of the world, even though I know better.


----------



## Hybird (Nov 5, 2006)

CamillePunk said:


> At this point, being a Californian, I'm just worried that an earthquake will happen here and I will have a heart attack thinking it is the end of the world, even though I know better.


Not gonna lie, if a Earthquake happens, I'll probably flip my lid for a good five minutes.

Makes me somewhat thankful I don't have to take BART anywhere today.


----------



## kazukek (Mar 31, 2008)

Im worried about the same thing I live over a big fault line in Missouri Ill probably wake up to a 2.0 and start freaking out.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

If the world ends, at least TNA will finally have ratings as high as WWE.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

@Dice Darwin, fuck, I laughed on your post. :lmao

What time is it? IT'S JOKE TIME, CAMPING.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Bay Area lunatics of WF, unite!!!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

BIFR said:


> There could be MASS suicide if it doesn't happen. Thats what concerns me.


Good let them. We dont need these nutjob religious freak populating our planet anyways.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

It's past 6:55 pm in Queensland, Papea New Guinea and Guam. Nothing happens. 

Thank you Lord.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

McQueen said:


> Good let them. We dont need these nutjob religious freak populating our planet anyways.


I don't mind freaks if they're women.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Dice Darwin said:


> I don't mind freaks if they're women.


I see your point sir, but religious wackos are the worst of the lot. male or female.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Lady Croft said:


> *This is how stupid the 2012'ers are gonna look. I can't wait.*


I can't wait for it to be over period. Not only will I get 500 bucks, but there won't be any more specials on Nostradamus, the Mayans, and any other crap these guys can think of.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

WCW Rules said:


> I can't wait for it to be over period. Not only will I get 500 bucks


What? Who took that bet?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

CamillePunk said:


> What? Who took that bet?


A friend of mine. Sadly for him, if he's right, it'll be lose/lose for him. For me, it's win/win, because I won't owe him anything if I'm dead. :lmao Not that I believe in 2012, of course. I know I will have 500 bucks in my pocket when it's all over.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

I was thinking about that guy, Nostradamus, they said that he predicted some of the biggest controversies leading up to the 2012.

I believe, that, God is the only one who knows the end, but we must take part on how to maintain our world clean and prevention of dirt and destruction, stop illegal things, don't throw trash. We can contribute in that way.

It is 5:20 pm now on my time zone, Philippines, 6:20 on Korea, Japan, let's see what will happen.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*looks at watch already mid-21st*

nup, not happening.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

OMG A GIANT SNAKE JUST ATE MY FAMILY.

Don't worry though, in my desperation I've just managed to log on to WF and tell everyone about it.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

There's no sight of zombies going crazy here guys.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Well, Claudio is facing Shelton Benjamin tonight. The world may end if Claudio doesn't go over.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

6:03 a.m. here and im good


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

Hey guys, it's 6:00 pm here in Philippines, and nothing is happening. Thanks.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lamest Rapture EVER!


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

@hotdiggity, it's like a person tried to end Undertaker's streak, but it was lame and a failure.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

This was fun. See y'all on December 21st 2012. God bless.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RickRoll'd said:


> @hotdiggity, it's like a person tried to end Undertaker's streak, but it was lame and a failure.



Colin Delaney v. Undertaker at Wrestlemania!


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

Still Alive.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

My news here said that it would happen 6pm there in US. I don't know which timezone.

But I think it would be GMT +/- 0:00. 

But, he said, it will happen on every time zone we have.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

http://www.familyradio.com/may21/

Haha oh lord. That voice. Starting to think this is a joke.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

He trolled everyone that dared tread near the bridge. I pity no one who fell for this.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Guys, I've just died.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

@CamillePunk, is the website down or my internet is only slow. :no:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

RickRoll'd said:


> @CamillePunk, is the website down or my internet is only slow. :no:


Works for me.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This doesn't mean the rapture didn't happen. This just means we've been left behind.

Well... fuck.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

CamillePunk said:


> http://www.familyradio.com/may21/
> 
> Haha oh lord. That voice. Starting to think this is a joke.


:lmao Oh my god. If that isn't a troll voice then I don't know what is.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

I hope the next Rapture is better, this years sucked.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah, the news is saying that it will still be 6PM but they dont mention that he said 6PM in every time zone which means it is past and not happening. I am getting tired of hearing about it, lol.


----------



## ShawnMazein (May 29, 2007)

have you fools not seen futurerama? its obvious we're going to be alive until the 30th century


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Maybe we should dress up as zombies and scare his followers. Seriously though this is getting rediculas now, if this guy was some homeless guy no one would pay attention to him.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

It's 7:15 here and nothing yet. I was giving the benefit of being late. Though its past 6 in Cali, wonder if it is still standing?


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Not happy about this =/ Dr Who is on at 6 45


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

HOLY CRAP, is that a ZOMBIE!!!!...no wait it's a drunk staggering home.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Turbo120 said:


> HOLY CRAP, is that a ZOMBIE!!!!...no wait it's a drunk staggering home.


Really do want to fight zombie's


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

heyimthemiz said:


> Really do want to fight zombie's


Question: Can Zombies feel pain?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

heyimthemiz said:


> Really do want to fight zombie's


It looks fun in video game like resident evil and in movies like zombieland.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

NasJayz said:


> It looks fun in video game like resident evil and in movies like zombieland.


It looks a lot less fun in movies like 



Spoiler



the new Pirates of the Caribbean. That movie sucks, glad I, ahem, pirated it


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

What's funny is it's already the 22nd in Australia


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

heyimthemiz said:


> Not happy about this =/ Dr Who is on at 6 45


:lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

It might be happening. I see some people outside who may in fact be zombies.


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

Well ten past 6 here in the UK. 

Oh fuck! An Ice Cream Van just drove past! Maybe he's a 'horseman of the Apocalypse' style Ice Cream Van!!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Whoops got your calculations WRONG YET AGAIN eh Camping?


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

We all died 13 minutes ago. We're in a Lost rip-off right now...


----------



## lolomanolo (Nov 27, 2006)

BREAKING NEWS: God has decided not to renew the earth for another season, he has released the following statement "It wasn't an easy decision, but somewhere between the BK Qaud Stacker and Katy Perry shooting whip cream out of her tits, I realized this was a sinking ship" he continued "big thanks to the cast and crew for 4.5 billion glorious years, oh and PS I'm totally cool with gays and I thought Morgan Freeman did a great me."


----------



## Stellar Supernova (Nov 23, 2010)

Nah, those are just ugly people.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WCW Rules said:


> A friend of mine. Sadly for him, if he's right, it'll be lose/lose for him. For me, it's win/win, because I won't owe him anything if I'm dead. :lmao Not that I believe in 2012, of course. I know I will have 500 bucks in my pocket when it's all over.


No offense but your friend is an idiot. That bet makes no sense on any level. :lmao


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

lolomanolo said:


> BREAKING NEWS: God has decided not to renew the earth for another season, he has released the following statement "It wasn't an easy decision, but somewhere between the BK Qaud Stacker and Katy Perry shooting whip cream out of her tits, I realized this was a sinking ship" he continued "big thanks to the cast and crew for 4.5 billion glorious years, oh and PS I'm totally cool with gays and I thought Morgan Freeman did a great me."


Genuine LOL! Great work Sir


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Still alive.


----------



## lolomanolo (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you Electro


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

An Apache helicopter gun ship and a few Chinooks flew over my house earlier, perhaps the armed forces are preparing for a war that'll lead to the end of the world. :side:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Not much to report over here in Scotland.

It's pretty windy and it just started to rain. An Ice cream van just drove past.

No zombies yet and it's 18:31 I am disappointed.


----------



## DB (Dec 21, 2004)

Chip said:


> Not much to report over here in Scotland.
> 
> It's pretty windy and it just started to rain. An Ice cream van just drove past.
> 
> *No zombies yet* and it's 18:31 I am disappointed.


So the Glaswegians haven't made their way to Edinburgh yet?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

DB said:


> So the Glaswegians haven't made their way to Edinburgh yet?


:lmao Not yet I'm afraid


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

This happened.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

lolomanolo said:


> BREAKING NEWS: God has decided not to renew the earth for another season, he has released the following statement "It wasn't an easy decision, but somewhere between the BK Qaud Stacker and Katy Perry shooting whip cream out of her tits, I realized this was a sinking ship" he continued "big thanks to the cast and crew for 4.5 billion glorious years, oh and PS I'm totally cool with gays and I thought Morgan Freeman did a great me."


:lmao

Has it happenen yet?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Well a volcano has erupted on Iceland.

It has the possibility to become the new Eyjafjallajökull. Everyone probably remember the volcano that pretty much shut down airplane traffic for the most part of Europe last year. And WWE Raw crew got stuck in the UK.

Thats probably the closest we will get to the "world ending" today.


----------



## ADAMRKO (Dec 7, 2006)

It's 6:45 here no Zombies yet. Which kinda makes me mad if the world ended then fuck that sucks, but i mean zombies are awesome.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Not gonna lie, I'm starting to get scared, it's really dark, stormy and my dogs are going crazy. :/


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Where are you?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Mr.English said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm starting to get scared, it's really dark, stormy and my dogs are going crazy. :/


It's raining here too, no need to worry. The apocalypse can't hit Canada, we're far too nice.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

so how many people got rich off this?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Mr.English said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm starting to get scared, it's really dark, stormy and my dogs are going crazy. :/


you're also 12. storms happen every day


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

It was supposed to happen at 6:00pm ...and nothing happened, I can't wait to hear Harold Camping's excuse for this.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Hajduk1911 said:


> so how many people got rich off this?


This guy



> From BBC News
> 
> "An atheist and entrepreneur from North Hampshire, Bart Centre, is enjoying a boost in business for Eternal Earth-bound Pets, which he set up to look after the pets of those who believe they will be raptured.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Husky said:


> This guy


:lmao awesome


----------



## NostalgicDave (Mar 10, 2011)

I had a scary fucking dream last night about a rapture and woke up this morning feeling nervous and scared as shit. I never belived in this 'judgement day' thing at all but i did keep and eye on the clock all day. 

Me = fail.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm alive so I guess I didn't get saved. Oh well


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

ZOMG, lava and tornadoes and earthquakes oh my!!

Oh I wish I didn't choose to be a ****!


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I can't wait to see the response of Camping. Also saw a article on Yahoo today about a family staying up who believed it was going to happen. The reporter asked them what did they do and the woman said that she made their last lunch together with her kids and husband and turned on CNN and waited to hear about the giant earthquake and then said that god was playing with us and that today's not over with yet. Crazy people some of those followers are.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*I'M WAITING...*


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

IMO the world will end when Rebecca Black and Justin Bieber have a kid


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Well Iceland is gone, who´s next?

Its May 22nd over here. So guess we made it threw


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

something big was suppose to happen and it didn't.. is our world tna now???


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

SWERVE.


----------



## Rookie Masterpiece (May 17, 2004)

Im here watching Dude Where's My car?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm watching Nascar


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Camping & Vince Russo just SWERVED you all :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Life goes on 8*D


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Did they mean the Rapture or were they talking about the Toronto Raptors?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

It still isn't 6pm here yet, so I have my fingers crossed. :lmao

Anyone that believed this in the first place should be tortured.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

people will believe anything u tell em if u sound convincing enough. only one that might have a one in a million chance of happening is the one in december of 2012.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

And..... How was it even convincing?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Rated R™;9739955 said:


> And..... How was it even convincing?


the dude is a preacher, their job is to convince people of their mostly nonsense beliefs. people obviously buy it because they go to attend these preachings and probably give them money too, i don't know how it works exactly because they're all phony to me. how far do u think we'd get if we came up with some date the world was gonna end, not even out the gate.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Booooo Doomsday disappoints yet again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local...rt_fitzpatrick_as_he_prepares_for_raptur.html

I feel kinda sorry for him...just a little bit. Jesus trolled him.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

The only reason that I think this doomsday prediction got this big is because of the era we are in. Like facebook, twitter, ect and they knew those billboards will be seen and spread like a wildfire across the net. I just heard that reporters went to his house and his shades are down and he wont answer the door. He probably wont say nothing about this.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

randyorton24 said:


> *The only reason that I think this doomsday prediction got this big is because of the era we are in. Like facebook, twitter, ect and they knew those billboards will be seen and spread like a wildfire across the net.* I just heard that reporters went to his house and his shades are down and he wont answer the door. He probably wont say nothing about this.


That's the ONLY reason why any of these theories are big nowadays. With the advent of the internet, conspiracies and doomsday hearsay can spread like a plague. Not to mention, the media and TV latches onto this stuff like sycophants. They indulge these ridiculous notions. Information spreads faster AND to more people in the modern climate. It's bound to happen.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I didn't even reaslise the world was supposed to end until just before 6 today...

As long as it doesn't end before The Hobbit comes out, I'll be happy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chip said:


> Booooo Doomsday disappoints yet again.


not even suprised.

next up October 21 -_-


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I consider myself Catholic and IMO Camping and his group can go fuck themselves.



Not everyone who follows religion is crazy and deranged. But motherfuckers like that sure do make it seem that way.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

WCW Rules said:


> That's the ONLY reason why any of these theories are big nowadays. With the advent of the internet, conspiracies and doomsday hearsay can spread like a plague. Not to mention, the media and TV latches onto this stuff like sycophants. They indulge these ridiculous notions. Information spreads faster AND to more people in the modern climate. It's bound to happen.


Did the Media even somewhat cover it?


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, they did. News websites, my local TV news network also covered it. I'm not sure about mainstream news, however. They usually give it some coverage, because it creates ratings. The end of the world as we know it will ALWAYS create ratings.


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I saw it in CNN for the past few days. Late night talk show host was talking about it(in a funny way), our local news covered it, so yeah, it pretty much everywhere, I even saw it on ESPN last night.


----------



## WandySavage (May 21, 2011)

STILL HERE! As the great MR Burns would say "Excellent!"


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I turned it to CNN right before and well guess what they had a countdown yes a countdown on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Religious people were wrong? When has that ever happened?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Walls said:


> Religious people were wrong? When has that ever happened?


*Most religious people didn't believe in that crap... so THEY were right.*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes! Still here. Now i can watch over the limit!


----------



## ahorrig (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh damn! zombies just dont die with one shot do they!!!!!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks like we're all still alive on "Judgment Day." Another prediction gone wrong. The next prediction to wonder about is 12-21-12.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

This man stopped it from happening:


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

chronoxiong said:


> Looks like we're all still alive on "Judgment Day." Another prediction gone wrong. The next prediction to wonder about is 12-21-12.


Nah I am sure another idiot will come up with a crazy idea along the way, a year and a half without a judgment day is a long time.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

This is a sign Cena will win his I Quit match. Because we all know the world would end if Cena was booked to lose that one.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

Wow. Camping failed again. It's like a man lost at a big pay-per-view with a weak guy, then he faced it again, but he failed on the second time.

:fpalm:

Now, I'm sure the people who believed on him will throw some rocks at the Family Radio office. Now, there are news that Camping is not yet seen since May 21,2011. That means something. :no:


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I am really looking forward to what he have to say. I wonder if he already got on a plane and is hiding in Hawaii or something because once he shows his face, that will be a sight to see.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

randyorton24 said:


> I am really looking forward to what he have to say. I wonder if he already got on a plane and is hiding in Hawaii or something because once he shows his face, that will be a sight to see.


No. The media shouldn't give this guy any more publicity. that's all he wants.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

It makes sense. God was made at Christian losing the title - rapture. He called it off, Christian must be winning this sunday! Yaaaaaay!


----------



## ben23 (May 31, 2010)

The rapture does got a double axe handle to the spine. The madness lives forever!


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

I saw a zombie.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

randyorton24 said:


> I am really looking forward to what he have to say. I wonder if he already got on a plane and is hiding in Hawaii or something because once he shows his face, that will be a sight to see.


The recent earthquakes and volcano eruption in Island will be his back-up. He never said it would be instant, but a slow process of events leading up to the actual end of the world in October. Next up are false prophets and stuff.


----------



## fumble19 (May 22, 2011)

lol at anyone actually buying into this...everyone knows the real date to watch is 12/21/12


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...ophet-followers-flabbergasted-world-didnt-end

Now he's saying the Rapture will come in October, and that what happened Saturday was a "spiritual" Judgment Day. At this point I think he's gambling that he will die before then and thus not have to face the consequences when nothing happens. 

Dear Mr. Harold Camping, please stop giving Christians a bad name and shut up. Thanks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CamillePunk said:


> Dear Mr. Harold Camping, please stop giving Christians a bad name and shut up. Thanks.


*It's nto really Camping that's giving Christians a bad name. It's the idiotic Christian rubes who choose to follow that carney that give Christians a bad name. *


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

CamillePunk said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...ophet-followers-flabbergasted-world-didnt-end
> 
> Now he's saying the Rapture will come in October, and that what happened Saturday was a "spiritual" Judgment Day. At this point I think he's gambling that he will die before then and thus not have to face the consequences when nothing happens.
> 
> Dear Mr. Harold Camping, please stop giving Christians a bad name and shut up. Thanks.


And of course they will view his words as the gospel once again because they are fucking retarded.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Look guys, just leave him alone. He made a mistake. It's not the end of the world.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

Now Harold Camping, didn't apologize about on the May 21, 2011 date, and he said, the rapture happened in the spiritual sense, and the new date is October 21, 2011.

http://af.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idAFTRE74J72S20110524?pageNumber=2&virtualBrandChannel=0

And now, he is saying that he would not return the donations given by the people.

fpalm, oh camping, stop. Why would you make Oct. 21 as a basis of Judgment Day and Rapture, without some proofs again. Now, he's guessing numbers and dates.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

Harold Camping, 89,confirmed alzheimers sufferer says the world will now end in October. Can we have a bet on this in the bookies forum? My money is on Camping to go before the end of the world, will bet all my few tokens on it.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/05/23/harold-camping-speaks_n_865867.html

That one, I think the interview to him.

He said, that he will not give back the donations of his followers, because he believes, that they give it for the Lord.

And October 21, 2011, would be the true Judgment Day, Camping said.

I was thinking. fpalm, Whut? October 21, 2011, what's next for you, Camping, and he is believing that spiritually rapture happened last Saturday. fpalm

Please, Camping, stop. He said, May 21, 1988 was the start of the beginning of church became evil. But, the true meaning of that, is when he was kicked out because of his "beliefs about the end of the world."

Now, what's next for us?


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

I knew he would make another prediction and I wonder if his followers will still believe him. And when October passes and nothing happen, I guess he will go with the 2012 theory.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The man is a fucking cunt.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

randyorton24 said:


> I knew he would make another prediction and I wonder if his followers will still believe him. And when October passes and nothing happen, I guess he will go with the 2012 theory.


*They're stupid so of course they will.

Carnies will be carnies and rubes will stay rubes.*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I got a prediction, in 5 billion years the sun will explode and destroy the earth. Follow me and give me money.


----------



## muscleberzerker (Apr 1, 2011)

we're still alive, we just got to see about the december one


----------

